# Craftsman 143 416082



## PaulG (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi all:
I'm a new subscriber so i thought I would post a thread. I got this engine to replace my B&S. I need to know what is the setting of the two legs that control the charging of the battery between it and the flywheel. Sorry but I forgot what it's called . Also the settings for the valves (OHV). I don't have a manual. Where can I get one?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't quite fully understand what you mean by the two legs controlling charging - do you mean a two-wire stator that sits under the flywheel?

Tecumseh OHV settings, and most OHV you can use 0.004" for intake, and 0.006" for exhaust. Some other engines use only 0.001" so it pays to check the spec.


----------



## PaulG (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Paul:
Thanks for the answer. I thought it would be around .004-.006. Yes, the two legged stator. I took it off and put it on the wire wheel on my bench grinder and I have no manual yet. Can you tell me where I can get one? Thanks.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

PaulG said:


> Hi Paul:
> Thanks for the answer. I thought it would be around .004-.006. Yes, the two legged stator. I took it off and put it on the wire wheel on my bench grinder and I have no manual yet. Can you tell me where I can get one? Thanks.


Hello and Welcome Paul.Here is a LINK to the "Tecumseh" service manual you asked about.The 143.416082 Sears number crosses over to a n OVXL125-202403 Tecumseh in case you have to order parts.
Hope this helps.
Thank you to our other Paul for pointing out my mistake.:freak:


----------

